# I smell oil



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

When I walk by my 01 gti after driving, i smell oil. But i see no puddle/leak. Im not worried, i also just got an oil change. Premium http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you think this might be a problem, help me out


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Turbo could be on it's way out.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: I smell oil (klove614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klove614* »_i also just got an oil change. Premium http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They could have spilled some oil on the engine. just my 2 cents


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Another turbo problem of mine i geuss, going in the shop thursday


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: I smell oil (Little Golf Mklll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Golf Mklll* »_
They could have spilled some oil on the engine. just my 2 cents

You would'nt smell oil as the motor does'nt get hot enough to burn it on the outside. You would have to have spilled it on the exhaust.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: I smell oil (klove614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klove614* »_i smell oil


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: I smell oil (jmj)*

i lol'd


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: I smell oil (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_
You would'nt smell oil as the motor does'nt get hot enough to burn it on the outside. You would have to have spilled it on the exhaust.

What i meant lol


----------

